# Bucephalandra family experts? (Emersed growth)



## YPOC_ (3 May 2017)

Hello everyone,

Hope there are some "experts" here with alot of knowledge.

My question is, how do i grow Bucephalandra and Homalomena emersed successfully? (In a aquarium, well vivarium i guess)

I've had some experience with emersed aquarium plants, although it's minimal and often not that succesful.
The main problem in the past was growth and mold.

My current setup has ventilation, air temperature of 20 - 22 degrees, and a humidity of 75-90%.

So my question is can anybody share their experience what i need to do to grow these plants emersed.
The plants will be planted on rocks, my main question is roots emersed or submersed? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nelson (14 May 2017)

I'd be interested in anyone's experience growing Buce emersed too .


----------



## mr. luke (12 Jun 2017)

The biggest problem you will have is fungal growth. You can periodically flood and drain to halt it. Extremely easy to keep this way. Don't require additional light other than ambient room light and i misted every 6-8 weeks. They don't enjoy constantly wet leaves when emersed. Soil can be damp but they don't need to be sat in water. Treat the same as crypts if you have previous experience of this


----------

